# August cat reports



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I took a friend and his son fishing on old yeller last night and they had a blast. On the first spot in the first hour the boy had a triple hiter with a 20b, 10lb and a 5lber.. The bite was pretty good but will eventually slow down as the week goes on. The Super moon is this saturday so fishing will be tough.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like a crowded cat coffin. Way to put a smile on the boy's face.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

outstanding!!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

With some of your photos ive seen, if they keep getting bigger, you are going to need to upgrade that cooler.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job Glenn!! 

I sure would like to get out there with my son Johnny Kirkland and you sometime. I'll have him get with you...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Ultralite said:


> Good job Glenn!!
> 
> I sure would like to get out there with my son Johnny Kirkland and you sometime. I'll have him get with you...


I have known Johnny since we were kids..


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Kenton said:


> With some of your photos ive seen, if they keep getting bigger, you are going to need to upgrade that cooler.


I carry two coolers, a 125 quart and a 128 quart. 99% of the time we release any thing over 20lbs


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Man o man.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Here comes that big stupid moon again. As of last night the catfishing will be slowing down at an astonishing rate. With the moon making its closest approach to earth this weekend as well as being a full moon you can expect the cat bite to be almost non existent. We fished last night with little results, we caught less than 10 flatheads with the biggest being 20.00lbs exactly.

I would not expect the flathead fishing to start to pick back up again until at-least the middle of next week.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Anyone catfishing on the Super-moon tonight?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Not me. I can't catch them at night on a new moon. we frog gigging I think.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Fishing was good last night up until we ran out of bait.. We caught 14 flatheads and 2 blues. We didn't expect to have so many bites so we only brought with us 20 baits. We didn't score any decent fish like skiff did on the Choctaw, our biggest was 23.5lbs..


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice work Glenn!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I took a few buddy's flathead fishing Monday night and about sank the boat with 10-15 pounders. We had several double and even triple hook ups. We caught 17 flatheads before midnight but never could boat the big fish. We had several big fish get away.My buddy lost one of the biggest cats Iv seen hooked up in a good while, he chocked. After a big run down river he finally turned the monster cat. The big cat rolled behind the boat but my buddy put to much pressure on the fish breaking the main line. He said he still has nightmares about that fish getting away.


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice mess of fish Glenn.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

That looks like a heck of lot more fun than catching bull heads...:yes:


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Escambia?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Catchin Hell said:


> That looks like a heck of lot more fun than catching bull heads...:yes:


You gotta catch the bullheads first:yes:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We got some good fish last night. One of the guest on the boat was only 7 years old but whooped this 40lb blue. We also caught a good number of flatheads. The boys had a blast.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

nice catch. Thats fun all day long...and at night too.


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice lob Glenn!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

